# Reduce noise from outdoor radon fan?



## goshenplumber

[Hope this is the right forum for this question...]

Our outdoor radon fan (see photo) emits a hum. Not too loud. But I would like to reduce the noise even further. Any ideas on how to do this? Is there any type of wrap suitable for outdoor installation that I can use? Some other product? Something I can make?

Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Not much else to do to those. 

Its coupled on both ends by a rubber ferco so there shouldn't be any vibration there. 

Make sure the PVC isn't touching the fan body and make sure the fan is in good shape. Worn out bearings and out of spec tolerances will net a vibration out of the fan.


----------



## Gary in WA

Check nameplate to see if you can wrap it with insulation or build insulated box around it, at the Fernco...

Gary


----------



## goshenplumber

*What type of insulation for outside?*



Gary in WA said:


> Check nameplate to see if you can wrap it with insulation or build insulated box around it, at the Fernco...
> 
> Gary


Gary -- I was thinking of wrapping with insulation, BUT what type of insulation can be used outside? Bubble wrap? Something else????


----------



## ddsrph

My radon fan is outside under a deck. We can't hear it at all. To tell if my system is running I have to put ear to exhaust pipe to hear the rush of air. If your fan is older I would consider buying a new one.


----------



## Gary in WA

Some reading is due you; http://www.wpb-radon.com/Radon_fan_noise.html#quiet fan

Might also enjoy; http://www.wpb-radon.com/pdf/Radon Fan Drainage Installation 04.pdf

Gary


----------

